# java(tm) plug-in ssv helper



## DOheim (20. Dez 2014)

Ich werde aufgefordert den "java(tm) plug-in ssv helper" zu aktivieren.
Kann ich das bedenkenlos?
Wozu dient dieser eigentlich?
Vielen Dank schon mal für eine Antwort!


----------

